

Notion Ink Adam tablet hands on (Pixel Qi Display) - elblanco
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/08/notion-ink-adam-stripped-bare-and-our-in-depth-video-hands-on/

======
MaysonL
This is the only tablet I've seen which looks to have a chance to compete with
the iPad for my bucks.

